# Home School Transcripts Template?



## KMK (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a Home School HS Transcript Template that they would want to share?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 2, 2013)

I could, but you might be better off finding what either the state of California requires or what's expected at the colleges your family would consider. We found the admissions folks at the University of Virginia to be quite helpful. I didn't keep a formal transcript until high school which was fine under Virginia law. I gave a grade for each subject in each quarter and averaged them for the year. Under that table, I gave extensive notes about the contents of each class and how the grade was determined. For example, we used the publishers tests, quizzes and keys and noted that since those assessments are likely a better measure of whether or not the student mastered the material from that curriculum. You're also going to want to show additional outside assessments such as the SAT 2s or AP exams. I also thought it was important to note how the local students were graded because they would be the most likely group a college would use to make a comparison for my kids. For example, our local schools give a lot of extra credit and the opportunity to retake tests. Since we did not, I used a somewhat different grading scale and noted that.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 2, 2013)

pm'd you. I'm in California and have graduated four.


----------

